# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه العامة والمنوعة وغير المصنفه >  لعشاق تربية القطط {موسوعة شاملة للقطط}

## shams spring

*
**

هذه الموسوعة لعشاق ومحبي القطط وانا منهم
 بعض المعلومات عن انواع مختلفة من القطط مع بعض الصور لها

 ****************
الماو المصرى (Egyptian Mau )

 فريد ..ترجع جزوره الى 1400 سنه ق م

 هو ثانى أفضل قط والأكثر أقتناءا عالميا حسب تصريحات منظمة هواة القطط الامريكية(CFA)
 وقد قامت اميرة ايطاليه ( ناتالى تروبتسكى ) باستيراد انثى مصرية مع ذكر مصرى وبدأت السلالة
 سمى ماو باللغة الفرعونية تعنى قط.. وهو ابن عم القط الحبشى .. فرائه رقيق حريرى براق شعر متوسط..له بقع بالجسم عشوائية..والذيل ذو الاطواق .. عينان خضراوان لوزية..بسيقان طويلة جدا.. الراس مستدير والاذنان كبيرتان..الذيل طويل ومستدق الطرف..ذكى صياد صوته يشبه صوت الطائر تقريبا



**
**


**

**

******************************

ذو الشعر الطويل (Longhair)

 واصل هذه السلالة هى الانجورا ( الانقورا )من مدينة انقرة.. المشهورة بالماعز ذو الشعر الناعم جدا ويسمى (الموهير)

 واصل الانجورا تركى (Tturkish Angora)

 وكل السلالات الايرانية من الانجورا .. والتى بدأت فى الانقراض واستبدلت بالسلالة الايرانية الطويلة الشعر


 وهنا حل التساؤل هل هو انجورا ام شيرازى ام فارسى

 وفى مسابقات القطط ظلت بريطانيا غير معترفة بالانجورا التركى

 كيف افرق بين الانجورا التركى والايرانى ( الشيرازى او الفارس) ؟؟

 يتميز القط الانجورا التركى بفروة كثيفة عليا كالبدة حول الرقبة والصدر وخفيففى الجزء الاسفل

 ولهذا فأن مسح الانجورا بالفرشاة أسهل بكثير

 الانجورا الاصلى هو الابيض .. الاسود .. الدخانى .. الازرق الدخانى .. والكاليكو ..

 للاسف لم يتوافر عندى صور كثيرة للانجورا


 صورة للانجورا التركى



**



**




 لاحظوا صفاته

 رأس متوسط الحجم اذنان كبيرتان عنق ناعم وجميل وجود فراء غزير حول الرقبة ويخف فى النصف الاسفل

 بذيل طويل فاخر يحركه القط لاعلى يكاد يلمس رأسه.. العيون على شكل لوزة زرقاء او برتقالية او صفراء


 الطباع جيد السلوك ودود وذكى سكونه يعطيه مظهر ابو الهول

 **********************************************

الشيرازى

 القط الايرانى ( الفارسى ) الشيرازى

 منشأه فى اوربا وينحدر من الانجورا اى انه سلالة حديثة

 المعطف الفراء كثيف مرن منسدل على الجسم يزداد كثافة عندالعنق والاكتاف وسيقان فرائية

 له الوان مختلفة ويعتبر القط الابيض ذو العيون الزرقاء قط صالون كلاسيك فاخر ومعظمهم لا يسمع وهناك الابيض

 بالعيون البرتقالية ,اهم ما يميز الشيرازى السيقان القصيرة والرأس المستدير والعيون التامة الاستدارة الواسعة

 وبدأ مربى القطط تقسيم الشيرازى الى ثلاثة اصناف

 مون فيس او الدول فيس

**



**



 ونلاحظ الانف الصغير والعيون المستديرة والشعر الغزير

 ************************************************** ******
يتبع....
*

----------


## shams spring

*البيكى فيس او البيكن فيس**

 تلاحظ الانف كالزرار وكلما كان الانف فى استقامة العيون كان النوع اصيل غير مخلط


**




 **************************************************

**الهيمالايا**



 و هو نتاج تزاوج شيرازى من سيامى ولكن بعد عدة اجيال

 اى ان اى محاولة لتزويج شيرازى من سيامى ينتج انواع قبيحة للغاية

 الشيرازى طفرة

 اى نادر ولكن اذا تزوج هيمالايا من هيمالايا انجبوا هيمالايا


 والهيمالايا اما ان يكون مون فيس او بيكى فيس.. الالوان هيمالايا اورنج .. الاجزاء الغامقة برتقالى وهو كريمى ..

 الانف والاذن واطراف الاقدام والذيل بلون اغمق شبيه بالسيامى فى الالوان


 هيمالايا شوكلت اى الاجزاء الغامقة بلون الشيكولاتة وباقى الجسم بنى فاتح.. والهيمالايا البلو اغلى الانواع واندرها

 دعونا نرى النوعين



هيمالايا بيكى




**







هيمالايا مون


**




 ويعتبر الهيمالايا الازرق من افخر واغلى الانواع واندرهامن انواع الهيمالايا

 صورة لقط هيمالايا ازرق كان عندى وللاسف لا تظهر الصورة اللون الازرق الرمادى الرائع








 وقد يتم تزاوج البيكى مع المون فينتج الهاف بيكى وهو قط له شكل جميل ايضا يجمع بين الشكلين

 وهذه صورة لاخت عضوة هنا كانت تضعها ويظهر النوع المخلط بين البيكى والمون



**




 ************************************************** **

*

----------


## shams spring

************************************************ **
**
 siamese

 القط السيامى
**
 اصلها اسيوى.. اهداها ملك سيام الى السيد أوين جولد القنصل الانجليزى 1880

 وظهرت بصورة رسميه فى قصر كريستال فى لندن ولقيت نجاحا عظيما.. ثم وصلت لامريكا 1890

 ولم تكن بهذا الشكل الحالى بل كانت مكتنزة ورأسها مستدير قليلا..ثم تدخل متخصصى تربيته لاعطائه

 مناعة اكثر .. بالتزاوج .. فنتج عنه هذا النوع السيامى الحالى..

 الشعر ( المعطف ) : قصير الشعر فاخر ومثقول.. اللون يرتدى قناع والاذنان والسيقان والاقدام والذيل

 والعيون زرقاء .. يولد الصغار بلون ابيض فاتح ثم يزيدوا غمقانا .. له اربع الوان

 عجل البحر وهو اللون المنتشر حاليا .. الازرق يكون اللون الغامق رمادى والجسم ابيض ثلجى

 والشيكولا معطف عاجى والظلال بلون الحليب بالشيكولاته .. واللون الليلكى نادر وهو ابيض ثلجى

 والغامق رمادى وردى وكذلك وسائد المخلب وطرف الانف .. راس السيامى يجب ان يكون مثلث كامل من طرفى الاذن والانف طويلوالعينان لوزتان الشكل تميل جهة الانف وهم دائما زرقاوان

 الذيل القصير علامة النقاوة ولكن المنتشر هو الذيل الطويل الرفيع واحيانا به عقدة فىنهايته

 طباعه حادة معقد حساس وردات فعله لا يمكن التنبأ بها وانثاه خصبة ولوده.. صياد



**







 ***************************************
********* *

**
Balinese

 القط البالينيزى
**
 المنشا فى امريكا 1950 ولدت قطط صغيرة من ام سيامية ولكن ليس لها الشعر التقليدى القصير بل

 شعر حريرى طويل.. شعرها حريرى طويل كثيف من اعلى وقصير من اسفل .. لها نفس قناع السيامى

 الجسم خفيف وعضلات جيدة .. حركاته رشيقة .. السيقان الخلفية اطول من الامامية .. رأسه متناسق

 على شكل وتد والانف طويل والعيون لوزتان منحرفتان زرق والذيل طويل وبه شعر اكثر من السيامى

 الطباع : ودود ذكى متودد له نفس صوت ونغمات السيامى.. السلالة اذا تزوج نفس النوع يعطى جراء

 ( قطط ) بالينيزية اذا تزوج سيامى سيعطى جراء سيامى.


**



 ************************************************


**القط راغ دول او( راج دول) Ragdoll**



 فى امريكا.. له معطف من الفراء يا اما طويل او كثيف ومتوسط

 اسهيميل للاستدارة وخدين عريضين .. وانف قصير .. عينان زرقاوان يميلان للانحراف .. الذيل متين وذو فراء جيد.. الطباع رقيقة




**

 ***********************************************


*

----------


## shams spring

*********************************************


 ( Turish Van Cat)

 القط الفان التركى

 من انواع الانجورا له معطف كثيف وناعم فى الاعلى فقط.. اللون الاساسى الابيض علامات كستنائية بالقرب من الاذنين والذيل بحلقات اغمق.. يشبه الانجورا التركى.. على ان له اذنين كبيرتين عليهما شعر ولونها وردى من الداخل.. العينان مستديرتان صفراوتان..الذيل طويل وكثيف,, يعتبر قط منزل هادىء ويسمى القط السباح لانه يجيد السباحة




**


**

 ************************************************** *

 Norwegian Forest

 قط الغابة النرويجى

 من قطط المناخ البارد وهو من النرويج وله عدة اساطير له فراء كثيف يحميه من البرد له كل الالوان جسمه ممتلىء له مخالب غير عادية تمكنه من تسلق الاشجار والصخور.. قط ذكى حذرة وصياد ماهر



**



**





**






 ***************************************
********


 Somali
 القط الصومالى

 نشا فى امريكا من قطط حبشية ولكنه طويل الشعر .. له معطف متوسط الطول كثيف القبة وهو شبيه بالحبشى وقد يكون احمر قانى ( برتقالى بنى برؤس سوداء او احمر برؤس بنيه

 جسمه مستطيل رشيق الظهر مقوس وكأنه على وشك القفزرأس مستدير واذنان عريضتان ..عينان خضراوان او ذهبيتان على شكل اللوزة .. الذيل قوى كثيف الشعر .. صياد فئران وحيوانات صغيرة لا يؤتمن على الطيور.. يعشق اللحوم والاحشاء



**





**




 ****************************************

----------


## دموع الغصون

معلومات مهمة للمهتمين بتربية القطط 
ملف تعريفي شامل لأهم أنواع القطط
" شمس "
أبدعت بهذا الطرح 
مجهود يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير 

... ... ...
همسه : أنا ما بحب البسس و بخاف منهم و جد بتمنى لاقي طريقه اخفيهم عن وجه الأرض ، بس هالشي ما بنفي انه الموضوع حلو كتير و جد رح ينبسطو فيه عشاق البسس

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
موضوع رائع شمس وبوضّح انواع القطط بالتفصيل ، انا من عُشّاق تربية القطط وعندي قط أم و4 قطط صغار ، القطط بجننوا 
يعطيكِ الف عافية شمس ..
*

----------


## shams spring

> معلومات مهمة للمهتمين بتربية القطط 
> ملف تعريفي شامل لأهم أنواع القطط
> " شمس "
> أبدعت بهذا الطرح 
> مجهود يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير 
> 
> ... ... ...
> همسه : أنا ما بحب البسس و بخاف منهم و جد بتمنى لاقي طريقه اخفيهم عن وجه الأرض ، بس هالشي ما بنفي انه الموضوع حلو كتير و جد رح ينبسطو فيه عشاق البسس


تشكرات دموععلى مرورك الرائع 
وهمسة انا بعتبر القطط الطف الكائنات يمكن لانه متربية معهم وصارو جزء من حياتي 
واتوقع انتي بتخافي منهم لانه بحياتك ما قربتي منهم ... لو تشوفي بستي رح تغيري رأيك ع طووول ^_*

----------


## shams spring

> *
> موضوع رائع شمس وبوضّح انواع القطط بالتفصيل ، انا من عُشّاق تربية القطط وعندي قط أم و4 قطط صغار ، القطط بجننوا 
> يعطيكِ الف عافية شمس ..
> *


يا سلااااااااااااااااام شو نوع القطط يلي عندك ؟؟
والصغار كم عمرهم 
بصراحه هدوووء انا بموت بالقطط عندي وحدة شيرازي عمرها سنتين و3 شهوووور  ...رح خليها تعمل زيارة للقطط تاعووووووووووووووووونك *_^

----------

